# High CPU Usage



## PAnargirou (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,

I recently received a used computer from a friend. It's a Gateway FX7026. It has a Core 2 Quad Q9300 (2.5 GHz) with 4 GB DDR2 RAM and an MSI GeForce N460GTX Twin Frozr II.

It had Vista Home Premium 64-bit, but I moved to Windows 8 Consumer Preview. I had this problem on both operating systems.

Everything seems to use near 100% CPU usage. This happens the majority of the time, but not always. I'm a gamer, and I first noticed it in game. I can sometimes get 60 FPS in WoW, but often I'll get 1 FPS. Sometimes I'll get a bit higher, but the audio will stutter. I also tried to play The Old Republic and got similar results.

Seeing it in two games, I assumed it had to do with the display drivers, but I'm seeing it outside of games as well. I've also tried a couple different versions of NVidia's drivers. With nothing running except Firefox or Chrome, the browser will shoot to 70% - 100% for a standard, non-Flash website. Watching YouTube is out of the question.

I tried a couple temperature monitors, but all four cores seemed fine. I'm at work currently, but they were around 45 degrees.

What could be the problem?

Note that after I first received it, I did a factory recovery. I installed very little - Firefox, Chrome, WoW, TOR, AVG Free, and Spybot S&D. I have since uninstalled AVG and performed the upgrade to Windows 8 CP.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

